
Little Orphan Impls - lelf
http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/blog/2015/01/14/little-orphan-impls/
======
nikomatsakis
See also the discussion thread: [http://discuss.rust-lang.org/t/orphan-
rules/1322/26](http://discuss.rust-lang.org/t/orphan-rules/1322/26)

